# Tips on upholstery for a Morris chair?



## tallpaul (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm interested in building a couple of Morris chairs, probably using a version of plans available through Rockler for a Spindle Arm Morris chair. I'd like the cushions to be real, good quality leather, but my local upholstery guy talked about $1000.00 cost per chair…and I balked. I know good work costs money, but I was hoping for half that.

Does anyone know of a good source that makes these in quantity, rather than custom? Economy of scale, and all that.

I don't sew myself, not interested in learning for this project.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I would see about getting the leather http://www.4hides.com and foam yourself and see what the price would be. $1000 sounds very high to me. Is that the only upholstery shop in town? Locally, for my Mochairs I can get two cushions in a micrifiber with a 4" seat cushion and 2" back cushion with piping for $260. I would also suggest elastic webbing for the seats. Will add lots more comfort than a wood bottom.


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

How about something like this, I picked up a leather coat from the second hand shop for about 5 bucks, stripped it apart and did this chair.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

A pair of Morris chairs are on my short list, so I'm very interested in this topic. I'll probably sew them myself though. Part frugality, part learning how to upholster. If you search LJ's for "morris chair", you'll get a lot of people to ask directly via private message. I'd post any results of the private messages here too, just for completeness.


----------



## akfurn (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been searching for premade and replacement Morris chair cushions and have come up with nothing. I'm rather surprised no one does standard leather cushions for custom chairs and restorations. You might try American Bungalow.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

I am in the same situation. I did find this site that dose cushions to order, that is about all I know about them. I am thinking of building a simplified design of a morris chair and try them out.

CushionsXpress.com


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

I made a Morris chair last winter and made the cushions in a upholstery class I was taking. Not that hard if you have the right sewing machine. Got my plans including plans for the cushions from the woodmagazine.com web site. My suggestion would be to do a search for upholstery classes near you and either take a couple classes to do the cushions or talk to the instructor maybe he could have a student do them for you.

Paul


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement Paul. Do your cushions have piping?


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

The seat cushion has piping but the back does not.

Paul


----------



## hornhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

if you're still watching this post, this is where I got the leather for my morris project. check frequently as inventory changes.

http://www.brettunsvillage.com/leather/sides.htm


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I also made a Morris chair a year or so ago and had cushions made locally and they were only a few hundred dollars.

Check on Craig's List or see if there is a sewing club or call the local high school or community college. I'll bet there is someone who would love to make the cushions for you.

Domer


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I second Paul's idea of taking a class. It is a great way to learn some new skills, and gain access to a walking foot machine. Here is my Morris chair leather upholstery blog…
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/40450


----------

